# Mazda RX 8 Conversion



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

It all started four years ago . His head flashed the idea to buy an electric car later while searching for information , I realized that it does buy over my budget. Yes like mitsubishi emiv not impressed me ( What is small and not solid ) . Well, in general are expensive to buy . Decided to build its own and began to search for information in parallel began construction warm garage . Built garage 70m2 then I realized that this is not a garage lab turned out.In December 2011, I fell a look at the Mazda RX 8 , bought the car just fire and not expensive. I ride her year and a half and she said ( ryksovody ) shot herself . Since last 2013 I started buying parts . I stopped on a version DC, (AC expensive. ) .On the day on business matters I went running 110-140 km . But on this distance tsel . ( gasoline but she ate right on for three 3000r . threw a week . ) For comparison, the second machine Skoda Aktava 1,4 TSI 7DSG ate 6000 per month. WTO and MATHEMATICS .Bought DC motor Kostov 11 alpha 1 soliton controller , wires , contactors , vacuum pump and crank charger ELCON 5kW and lots of small things . Onboard voltage 340 volts. limit on the motor 250V . CALB 100Ah batteries 94 pcs .Sorry for my english .


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

In Christmas Holidays begin the process of dismantling. 
Sorry for my english.


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

During Showdown was decided replacement bearings and oil seals on the primary and secondary shaft 6MKPP. In principle, nothing complicated, I did not see for yourself in the process of replacing, and bearings ordered delivery gave 1,5 - 2 months but in fact it is 12 days. By the way, I conveniently placed the box on the drill press to clamp it between the chuck and the table. turned out cool. 
Sorry for my english.


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

Currently under development drawings and transition goals and parallel forward parcels of state (charging, power cables 70mm2, contactors, fuses ......), and China is two boxes (various connectors, and thermal sensors).


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

That will put increased grip. (New flywheel, basket, ceramic disc, release bearing.)


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Recently received another parcel from China, came to the battery connectors (I want to make separate boxes for lithium that there was an opportunity for rapid dismantling and each put connectors.) In addition scored small connectors (in the project come in handy).


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

Where then two weeks ago came the parcel from the same China, bought isolated DC-DC 1000W long correspondence with the Chinese came to a consensus, he quickly sent it even faster 5 days (EMS mail) but to my surprise it turned out that he pictured me sent do not match with the visitor, the inverter size but different shape parameters are the same, at least on the label. It was the first incident of my purchases. Well life will show what he can do. 

Write comment, I will be glad to see your suggestions. 
Thank you. 

"Sorry for my english."


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

Continue.
This week was a little (there was plenty of other work), but in the transition from the flange turners think'll take Monday or Tuesday. Yes cost cost 110$. Parcel arrived from the states of two boxes, 17 and 18 kg. Write comment, I will be glad to see your suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

Make a jumper on motor disassembled and put everything in a box sealant. Sorry for my english.


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's another set yesterday sensor knee shaft and the gear itself.
Write comment, Thanks.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi.

Nice build.

Is that the stock rpm pickup mounted to the tail end of tbe kostov with the fan still attached?

Wow!


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

skooler said:


> Hi.
> 
> Nice build.
> 
> ...


Hi.
you gave me the link above for the modulator signal for ECU that nobody answered. 
You can buy? Can you tell how you did?


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

pavel174 said:


> Hi.
> you gave me the link above for the modulator signal for ECU that nobody answered.
> You can buy? Can you tell how you did?


I'm sorry, i dont understand the question?


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry for my English. 
What did you do something to start working steering rack??


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

skooler said:


> I'm sorry, i dont understand the question?


Sorry for my English. 
What did you do something to start working steering rack??
I collect information to trick ECU engine controller. I have long been following your conversion. 
You can take a video trip with the new motor. 
Thank you.
Cool.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

pavel174 said:


> Sorry for my English.
> What did you do something to start working steering rack??
> I collect information to trick ECU engine controller. I have long been following your conversion.
> You can take a video trip with the new motor.
> ...


I'll send you a PM regarding power steering.

I'm long overdue a video update. I'll see what I can put together tonight.


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

Сontinuation


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

Took the turners


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

Already in the collection


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cleaning the metal from rust and paint.


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

Making washers.
Melted cylinder head from the old truck, poured into a mold. Then the finished ring was treated on a lathe to the desired dimensions.


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

Continue. This weekend.


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cut a hole, processed.


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

pavel174 said:


> Cut a hole, processed.


Bridge the box and engine.


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

Last night cut slab form gearbox and painted a little engine.


----------



## TeckniX (Apr 30, 2014)

Really cool build and thank you for adding a TON of pics ))



skooler said:


> I'll send you a PM regarding power steering.
> 
> I'm long overdue a video update. I'll see what I can put together tonight.


Any reason why this cannot be shared with others?


----------



## mobythevan (Apr 29, 2014)

This is my first post so please forgive me for jumping in:

First of all, very good job on this project. 

I understand that if the eccentric trigger wheel from the rotary is put on the new motor, then the power steering will function (given that the rx8 computer is still in the car) with nothing else required. I wonder what happens when the electric motor comes to a stop and then restarts? The rx8 computer will probably believe the "rotary" has been stalled and the electric steering stops working until a certain rpm is gained on motor restart. If the electric motor is configured to "idle" then this is a non issue.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

TeckniX said:


> Any reason why this cannot be shared with others?


I wouldn't want this to turn the thread into a discussion on power steering or look like a sales pitch.

Details of the solution I have used are in my build thread - see my signature.



mobythevan said:


> This is my first post so please forgive me for jumping in:
> 
> First of all, very good job on this project.
> 
> I understand that if the eccentric trigger wheel from the rotary is put on the new motor, then the power steering will function (given that the rx8 computer is still in the car) with nothing else required. I wonder what happens when the electric motor comes to a stop and then restarts? The rx8 computer will probably believe the "rotary" has been stalled and the electric steering stops working until a certain rpm is gained on motor restart. If the electric motor is configured to "idle" then this is a non issue.


Welcome.

Correct, the EPS controller must think the eccentric shaft is turning when the ignition is turned to stage two for for EPS to function. Otherwise it will report an error and wont power up until the ignition is cycled and it gets the correct data.

Once it's running though it will continue working even if it thinks the engine has stalled. I guess this is a safety feature to prevent the EPS from stopping while the vehicle is being driven.

I can actually remove my canbus 'spoofer' on the input to the EPS controller once the EPS has come on and it will continue working.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

hi.
Converting continuation.


----------



## pavel174 (Mar 7, 2012)

Next....


----------

